# Can someone help us determine what our lab is mixed with?



## Annie McDougal (Dec 12, 2008)

We recently adopted a one year old pup and were told that she was a lab/whippet mix. The more we learn about the personalities of Whippets and Weimaraners the more she seems (and looks to us) like a Weim mix. Can anyone offer insight based on the pics?


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Need to see a picture from the side to visualize how the abdomen is tucked up. That would help a lot to pick out a whippet vs. weim.


----------



## Annie McDougal (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you. I'm attaching a few attempted profile pics. Hope this helps - she's not much a "poser"


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

She looks more weim to me, but it's been a loooong time since I owned a weim.


----------



## Wynpyp (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm leaning towards Lab/Whippet. How old is she approx.? If she is full grown, she's on the smaller side. But she does kinda have a Weim. face. I think I still lean towards Whippet though. That's just my guess though


----------



## Annie McDougal (Dec 12, 2008)

Wynpyp said:


> I'm leaning towards Lab/Whippet. How old is she approx.? If she is full grown, she's on the smaller side. But she does kinda have a Weim. face. I think I still lean towards Whippet though. That's just my guess though


Thanks - Annie is 12 months old - not sure if she's full grown yet - she's only about 45 lbs. Her eyes, which you can't see from the picture are a beautiful amber color. She's the opposite of Whippet temperment from all that I've read (this is what got me exploring in the first place as her personality seemed so different from what we had heard about Whippets). She's a "watchdog" to the tenth degree - barks at anyone and anything that passes our house; she's wary of strangers until she's comfortable and has a bark that rings out so loud, you'd think she was an enormous guard dog!


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

Annie McDougal said:


> Thanks - Annie is 12 months old - not sure if she's full grown yet - she's only about 45 lbs. Her eyes, which you can't see from the picture are a beautiful amber color. She's the opposite of Whippet temperment from all that I've read (this is what got me exploring in the first place as her personality seemed so different from what we had heard about Whippets). She's a "watchdog" to the tenth degree - barks at anyone and anything that passes our house; she's wary of strangers until she's comfortable and has a bark that rings out so loud, you'd think she was an enormous guard dog!


At 12 months old, she's not quite done growing.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

I would be shocked if that dog has any whippet in it.


----------



## Annie McDougal (Dec 12, 2008)

Lovemygreys - your pictures are awesome! I especially love the one flying through the air! Do you say "shocked" because of the personality I described or the picture?


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Thanks 

I'm basing my opinion on the pictures you posted. I just don't see any whippet/sighthound there. The ears, head, body...nothing is whippet-like. I'd guess doberman mix before whippet mix.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

how did you pick whippet or weim......is it possible that it could be something completely different?


----------



## Annie McDougal (Dec 12, 2008)

pugmom said:


> how did you pick whippet or weim......is it possible that it could be something completely different?


The lab rescue that we obtained her from said lab/whippet. Her eyes and their color, her ears , as well as her personality got me exploring Weim. She is one of the fastest dogs I have ever seen - jumps our 4 foot fence without any problem. Funny but people who see her for first time either say: "she looks part greyhound"(which I just can't see) or "she looks part Weim" - these are unsolicited and I know everyone has an opinion. Maybe she is a 3 way cross?!


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Annie McDougal said:


> The lab rescue that we obtained her from said lab/whippet. Her eyes and their color, her ears , as well as her personality got me exploring Weim. She is one of the fastest dogs I have ever seen - jumps our 4 foot fence without any problem. Funny but people who see her for first time either say: "she looks part greyhound"(which I just can't see) or "she looks part Weim" - these are unsolicited and I know everyone has an opinion. Maybe she is a 3 way cross?!


Yes, if the rescue never saw both her parents...she could be a mix of a mix of a mix.....


----------



## Jen D (Apr 23, 2007)

Whatever her mix she is a pretty girl.


----------



## Annie McDougal (Dec 12, 2008)

Thank you - we agree! She's a pretty fabulous gal!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Hmmm....she has brownish parts on her paws, right (that's what the pic looks like)? I'd say part Dobe from that. Her ears are Dobe-like, too (uncropped, of course). I don't see any sighthound in her. Weim seems unlikely---most Weim mixes I know have the funny-colored eyes (must be a dominant gene). She's pretty! She's a little on the small size for both Dobes and Labs, but she still has some growing to do (and some dogs are just smaller).


----------



## babysweet (Dec 11, 2008)

I would say hound or even border collie... the size and the daintiness of her bone structure does not say weim to me at all - and i completely agree I don't see a shade of sighthound in her at all.

Of course, it's all a guessing game. You could always have her DNA tested.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

Dobe/Weim/Lab/Min Pin?

Those ears aren't lab ears, and they most certainly aren't Whippet ears. Looks like uncropped Dobe ears to me. Small size and thin build makes me want to say Min Pin is in there. Her face reminds me of a Weim, for some reason, and I think all mutts have Lab in there somewhere. Or, perhaps somewhere along the lines was a Beagle/Lab mix...they tend to look like miniature Labs. That would add in some more small size and would help keep her small if a Dobe or Weim came into the mix. 

Whatever she is, she is adorable. I highly doubt she is a first generation mix, must likely her parents and grandparents were mixes.


----------



## Annie McDougal (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow. Thanks for so much feedback. Hadn't even considered Dob, but after hearing it so many times and thinking about her unbelievable bark and "guarddog-ness"......

I love this forum!


----------



## JKB527 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have a twin of your dog. Very fast and loves attention. I also believe she is a lab/whippet mix unlike my other lab/mix (both are females). The only concern I have is no matter how much I feed her, she will not gain an ounce of weight.....if only we could be so lucky JB


----------



## Pongo9974 (Dec 16, 2008)

something about her looks houndy...who knows....maybe great dane...lol...you can get a test done at the vets but they really arent reliable.


----------

